# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  جستجو بین دو تاریخ در vb6 و بانک اطلاعاتی اکسس

## planday

سلام من یک مشکل دارم میخوام جستجو بین دو تاریخ رو به وسیله دو تکست باکس انجام بدم
در حالت تکی میشه از این کد استفاده کرد.
Adodc.Recordset.Filter = "Dateofbirth>='" & search.Text & "'"

این کد من گفتم تاریخ تولدهایی که بزرگتر از تکست باکس جستجو هستند رو نشون بده و خب به خوبی نشون میده و مشخص میکنه و هر تاریخی رو بدی تاریخ تولدهای بعد از اون رو میده
اما من میخوام گزارش گیری کنم
مثلا ببینم بین دو تاریخ 12 بهمن تا 22 بهمن متولدین رو که قبلا ثبت کردم مشاهده بشه
دوستان اگر کسی هستش کمک کنه ممنون میشم

بانک اطلاعاتی من اکسس هستش و برنامه هم با vb6 هستش.

----------


## issa36

> سلام من یک مشکل دارم میخوام جستجو بین دو تاریخ رو به وسیله دو تکست باکس انجام بدم
> در حالت تکی میشه از این کد استفاده کرد.
> Adodc.Recordset.Filter = "Dateofbirth>='" & search.Text & "'"
> 
> این کد من گفتم تاریخ تولدهایی که بزرگتر از تکست باکس جستجو هستند رو نشون بده و خب به خوبی نشون میده و مشخص میکنه و هر تاریخی رو بدی تاریخ تولدهای بعد از اون رو میده
> اما من میخوام گزارش گیری کنم
> مثلا ببینم بین دو تاریخ 12 بهمن تا 22 بهمن متولدین رو که قبلا ثبت کردم مشاهده بشه
> دوستان اگر کسی هستش کمک کنه ممنون میشم
> 
> بانک اطلاعاتی من اکسس هستش و برنامه هم با vb6 هستش.


سلام خدا قوت :  امیدوارم بدرتون بخوره موفق باشید.

Open_conn
       Conn.Open
      SQL = "select * from نام تيبل"
      Set Rs = New ADODB.Recordset
      Rs.Open SQL, Conn, adOpenStatic, adLockOptimistic, _
           adCmdText
             Rs.MoveFirst
              For Y = 0 To rconunt
                          If Rs!tar >= Text1.Text And Rs!tar <= Text2.Text Then
در اينجا جدول مورد نياز را معرفي کنيد و اطلاعات را ببينيد
End If
Rs.MoveNext
Next
    Rs.Close
    Set Rs = Nothing

----------


## isaac23

شما باید از دستورات sql کمک بگیرید....

(SELECT_column_name(s_
FROM_table_name_
WHERE_column_name_ BETWEEN_value1_AND_value2;_
آدرس سایت ....



https://www.dofactory.com/sql/where-between

----------

